# Now the smile trick has gone too far



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

LOL that is such a great picture!! Too cute!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is awesome! We should get Bonnie and Quincy together and create "Smilefest". Love it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas does one like this, his command word for it is 'Who has rabies?'


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

fluffyspoos, that's great! Maybe I could train that phrase instead. It isn't very attractive, but it cracks me up.

Arreau, Quincy seems to have a great, goofy personality. I wish I could meet him in person.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well maybe we can figure out a way to get together one day! Janett came all the way from Germany and will be coming again, and Plumcrazy has travelled from North Dakota twice now. So, we'll just hope this happens too!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

that's pretty funny!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Alligoodle!

Thanks for sharing a smile. =}

--Q


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

That is precious.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very funny! I laughed even harder when I saw Fluffyspoos command phrase 'Who has rabies?' How did you teach this?


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome pic!!!


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

This is the best trick ever! I'd love to teach my spoo this for the holidays - my family would think it was a riot! Please explain how you train a dog to smile :biggrin:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL!!! I'm picturing you with her at a show and when the judge asks to see her bite, you tell her to smile!!! Imagine the look on the judge's face!!! LOL!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

LOL, Cavon! I should try it. 

I was sitting around a show with hours to wait for her class and decided to teach her to smile. She naturally lifts her nose up when I touch the top of it and playfully mouths me. She has more control over her face muscles than my last spoo did, though. I don't remember my last spoo being able to lift her nose and show her gums like Bonnie can...anyway, it was easy to teach her. I just lightly touched the top of her nose saying 'smile' and when she lifted it I gave her a treat. I did this over and over until I just had to say 'smile' without touching her nose and she lifted her lip. At first she would just do one side, which was funny, too. This was when I was first teaching her:









Then I only gave her a treat if she lifted both sides of her lip and nose and showed her gums (I need to get a picture of that, it's funny, too). 

The other day I was going through all her commands and had some high value treats. She did the smile well and I gave her a little piece of steak. Her eyes totally lit up when I gave her that. She wanted to do just about anything for another piece. I said smile again and was slow giving the treat and then she just did this on her own! It was hysterical, so I gave her several pieces of left over steak (little tiny pieces). My husband grabbed the camera quickly and I said smile again and she did it again! I gave her more steak. LOL. This dog is a hoot.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I love that picture of your poodle smiling. Oh my! Remi smiles in his sleep. It is too cute. I will have to find a way to put pictures up so you all can see it. I don't think there is anything as cute as a smiling poodle... but cute in a different way than the awww cute


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Fluffyspoos mentioned that trick last year I think, so I borrowed it from her and taught it to our dogs too. So far they only lift one lip or the other (whichever side of their face I approach with the treat). It looks so funny, like dogs doing a bad Elvis imitation!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Well now I know what else I want to work on with Sawyer:act-up:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

"Who has rabies?" is my favorite dog trick ever. Cracks me up every time.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> "Who has rabies?" is my favorite dog trick ever. Cracks me up every time.


I work at a vet clinic now, and I had Vegas there last week and I approached one looking worried and said, "I think my dog has rabies." The vet looks worried and asks "How do you know?" I respond with "Because I asked him!" Then I showed the vet and the vet LOL'd.

By the time I showed the other vet (by approaching him the same way), most of the staff had crowded around to watch and laugh.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

How do you go from training them to lift one lip-side up, to completely opening their mouth? :O!
My dog isn't eager enough to try harder to get more treats. He'll listen to commands, but he won't try to outdo himself


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Vegas does one like this, his command word for it is 'Who has rabies?'


OMG! Too funny ound:


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

haha! list of things to teach Gryphon...


.
.
.
24. Smile
25. "Who has rabies?"


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh wow!! I have to teach Lou to smile on command!!! This is awesome!

She already "smiles" when she sees me after not seeing me for a little while. She comes toward me wagging her tail-entire butt and lifts her top lip showing her front teeth and squinting her eyes .. it is the cutest thing i have ever seen! LOL But I have yet to be able to catch it on film!

I wish I could teach her to do that on command, but I have no idea how to start.

Oh! I also would love to teach her to bark or growl on command , with a subtle hand gesture or something like that, to scare someone away if need be..

Outwest and Fluffyspoos, love the stories and pictures!


----------

